# verbreitete Monitoreinstellung (Farbe16Bit/32Bit)?



## GlassEye (21. Juli 2003)

Hallo,
sollte meine Frage völlig am falschen Platz sein, dann bitte verschieben.
---------------------------------------

Anscheinend gibt es, bei der Monitoreinstellung "High Color 16Bit", Probleme mit Farbverläufen und dyn. Masken (FlashMX). Da ich eigentlich "True Color 32 Bit" benutze, war mir das bisher nicht aufgefallen.
Kennt jemand Statistiken darüber, wie oft noch High Color verwendet wird? 
Es schaffen doch die billigsten Grafikkarten mittlerweile bei allen unterstützten Auflösungen 32 Bit. 

Ich hoffe, man kann das Problem vernachlässigen.

Gruß GlassEye


----------

